# The Ology RDA by Faceless



## VandaL (24/1/15)

Can't get any info on this in the form of a review, or even images of builds done on it. It's made by faceless who created the Veritas which I love to bits. Ordered one off VaporDNA just based on the pics, seems like it would never leak and can hold tons of juice as well you can have two different juices separated blending together as you vape.

*Looking for an unique RDA? The Ology RDA is definitely something you should look at! The first 22mm RDA we carry, which allows air to hit the coils from the back to create an unbelievable flavor chasing experience! An all new innovative dripper from the man who brought you the Veritas!*

*Innovation Continues: All New Innovative Flavor Chasing RDA, The Ology!*

*Made In USA*

Product Features:

22mm Diameter
304 Stainless Steel Construction
Dual Air Flow Control
Reduced Chamber
510 connection
Innovative Deck design, which allows air to hit the coil from the back, giving you an outstanding flavor chasing experience!
Leak Resistant
Super Deep Juice Well
Very clean body design, simple and elegant!
Made In USA






















It would appear you build your coils diagonally across the air hole in the middle, while the air comes in through channels on the side. Also the Positive post has what looks like a wire catching design like the marquis, although not entirely sure how u would do it. Juice wells seem super deep like the veritas with the same side curves to channel juiice away from the airflow when on it's side. Seems like this could be a winner. Just surprised there is no review or even a member on a forum who has built one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (26/1/15)

Wow, looks very interesting. Looking forward to hear your impressions.


----------

